# Getting a chameleon to drink water



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hiya I have read in various websites that in order to get my chameleons to drink water its beneficial to spray hot water from above the viv so that the chameleon thinks its raining and starts to drink the water and do that for 15 minutes ( But do it from far enougth away so that the water has cooled in the ait by the time it goes in the viv). Now my question IS do I mist the viv THEN start the dripper or do I do them both at the same time??? I just wanna make sure my chameleons are hydrated you see!!!:devil:

Another question is Ive had to do a lot of messing about and changing things in thier vivs so if they dont drink but eat for a week or so could that be due to stress??????:gasp::gasp::gasp:


Please help!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Drippers are usually left on all day. As for spraying, I've not found any difference between using hot water and cold water, mine drinks it regardless. 

I spray from the top and make sure the water runs down his face. Sometimes he won't drink straight away so I get him wet then spray the plants for a few seconds until I see him start drinking the water on him, then resume spraying him.

they don't seem to like change much so it could affect normal behaviour for while. If they've not drunk for a week that's worrying. I'd suggest persistent misting to get them drinking.


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

We've got an automatic mister, that runs at different intervals throughout the day. Our cham drinks off the leaves of the plants in his viv, although we have also caught him licking the walls and glass too! Once they realise there is moving water their quite quick to catch on normally. If you keep the dripper in the same place and let it run for a long enough period they will remember where to drink from.


----------



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Where did you get the automatic mister from Afeks or even better how do you get the dripper to run all day Simon???? As Ive only got a little dripper and the water runs out of it pretty dam quickly!!!! It lasts for about 1-2 hrs MAX!!! Simon did you create your own dripper? If so how did you design it and how do you make sure that all the water gets drained if its on all day?????:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

i have a little dripper and it will last 10 hours, one drop per second


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

As an extra to make sure mine have been drinking, I have always 'trained' my chams to take water from a handheld syringe.

Gives you a bit of extra time with them and puts your mind at rest that they are getting enough liquid.

Disclaimer: works better with panthers I have found, yemens tend to be a bit stroppy in my experience but have still taken to it after a while.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i use a dripper , give my viv a spray then my yemon will come over to drink from the spray gun lets me spray it in his mouth hes a clever little sod 

or sits under the dripper upside down drinking the drips lol


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

reptilelover32 said:


> Where did you get the automatic mister from Afeks or even better how do you get the dripper to run all day Simon???? As Ive only got a little dripper and the water runs out of it pretty dam quickly!!!! It lasts for about 1-2 hrs MAX!!! Simon did you create your own dripper? If so how did you design it and how do you make sure that all the water gets drained if its on all day?????:Na_Na_Na_Na:


but if its misting all day long wouldent the humity be wrong ?? yemens need about 40-50% ish . 
the yemen is a dry place not damp


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

MrGaz said:


> but if its misting all day long wouldent the humity be wrong ?? yemens need about 40-50% ish .
> the yemen is a dry place not damp


humidity needs to be 50-80 for a veiled (yemen) mine is 70-80 constant


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MrGaz said:


> i use a dripper , give my viv a spray then my yemen will come over to drink from the spray gun lets me spray it in his mouth hes a clever little sod
> 
> or sits under the dripper upside down drinking the drips lol


same :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

lol coolio :2thumb: got to love it when he comes over shuts his eyes and open his mouth


----------



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

No one knows how humid mine is supposed to be (Oustalet chameleon) as there is no f:censor:g care sheets anywhere for them!!!!:bash:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

find out where it comes from then do the research on the area


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MrGaz said:


> lol coolio :2thumb: got to love it when he comes over shuts his eyes and open his mouth



its the only time i think she likes me....well that.... and when theres a waxworm around:2thumb:


----------

